# What You Lookin At Homeboy?!



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

WHAT!?

... lol​


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwww she does not lok happy, lol, is a good pic though,  I am lovin that girls snout


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Is that after the babies? she looks happy


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

nah thts a old pic, my yard is filled with snow now and her boobs are HUUUUUGE! lol. thanks yall!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol Cute


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

looks like shes thinkin...'man...another picture..' lol...


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice pic! Boy she a big girl.....and cute. :thumbsup:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I love her lips!


----------



## shadystunts (May 17, 2010)

ya, she is definitely "pitbullin" the camera, nice lookin girl


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

thx guys! this girl be meanmugging yall!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

lemme have her u darn french canadian...bobby brown lovin fool...lmao


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

HAHAHAHA!! HEY! BOBBY BROWN IS THE ****!


----------



## Krissy (Jul 15, 2009)

lol that's a great expression!


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Just let her know I didnt do it!!!
Thats my story and I am sticking to it.... hehehe
good pic


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

It looks like she's saying "can I get the treats now PUH LEASE!" lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

shoot, if you're just gonna start making a list, i'd love to be first for that abby girl  so far she's my favorite bully on here


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

thx guys! making a list??


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

hahaha he so cuddley ..he doesn't look to happy though lol


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

hehe not at all, but he's a she tho lol


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

lol...it's a she-male...
makin males look lil...awesome...


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Good pics, Maaaaasssttttttaaaaa! Love that girl! Oh, and in the A its pronounced "homebwoiiiii".......


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

Haha! Thanks guys!


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Im diggin the mugshot.Thats a good looking Bully ya got.


----------

